# طلب صغير عن اجهزة معايرة الأجهزة الطبية



## glucose (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
كيفكون وشو اخباركون
عندي الكون طلب صغير وبعرف دايماً ما بتخيبولي أملي فيكون :77:

عندي للأربعاء القادم وظيفة حلقة بحث عن أجهزة معايرة الأجهزة الطبية بشكل عام
صراحة مو كتير بعرف بهالموضوع
في مجال تساعدوني؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (24 أبريل 2008)

*تتم معايرة الأجهزة الطبية على مرحلتين*

*المرحلة الأولى:معايرة معامل الأمان الكهربائى الخاص بالأجهزة الطبية:*
اختبارات معامل الأمان الكهربائى شرط اساسى للدخول للمرحلة الثانية للمعايرة حيث أن فشل أحد الاختبارات تعنى أن الجهاز غير أمن للاستخدام للمريض أو للمستخدم وبالتالى يجب إصلاحه أولا قبل الدخول فى المرحلة الثانية.
*Electrical Safety Tester)**أجهزة اختبار السلامة الكهربية*​ (Input Voltage)1- قياس جهد التشغيل​ (Current Consumption)2- قياس تيار التشغيل​ (Earth Resistance)3-قياس مقاومة الارضى​ (Earth leakage current)4- قياس معدل التسريب الكهربى الارضى​ (Enclosure Leakage Current)5- قياس معدل التسريب الكهربى للشاسية​ (Applied Part Leakage Measurements)6- قياس معامل التسريب للأجزاء الملحقة​ *المرحلة الثانية:- معايرة درجة كفاءة و دقة الأجهزة فى الوظائف التى تقوم بها حسب مواصفات الشركات الصانعة و المواصفات العالمية المعتمدة*
*·**أجهزة التخدير**(Anesthesia Equipments)*
*يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات جهاز التخدير باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار*

1- المبخرات (Vaporizer) الخاصة بجميع انواع اجهزة و غازات التخدير
2- بارامترات جهاز التخدير (Volumes, Pressures ,Times ,Flow),
*·**أجهزة التنفس الصناعي**(Ventilators)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات جهاز التنفس الصناعي باستخدام الأجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1 - بارامترات أجهزة التنفس الصناعي(أطفال/بالغين) (Volumes, Pressures, Times, Flow)
2- معايرة غاز الأكسجين 
اختبار الوظائف المختلفة للأجهزة ووسائل الإنذار المختلفة
*·**أجهزة الدياثرمى**(Electrical Surgical Units)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات جهاز الدياثرمى باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1-معايرة الخرج(Generator Output{Cut ,Coag ,Bipolar})
2-قياس معدل تسرب التردد العالى(Hi Frequency Leakage Test)
*·**أجهزة الحقن الوريدى(**(Infusion/syringe Pumps*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات جهازالحقن باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1-معدل الحقن (Flow Rate)
2-كمية الحقن (Volume)
3-زمن الحقن (Time)
4-ضغط الحقن المرتجع (Occlusion Pressure)
5-انذار بوجود هواء بالدائرة (Air In Line)
·*أجهزة الصدمات الكهربائية **(Defibrillators)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات جهاز الصدمات الكهربية باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1-الطاقة الخارجة (Energy)
2-التزامن مع رسم القلب (Synchronization)
3-زمن الشحن و التفريغ للمكثف (Charging/Discharging)
4-اختبار وحدة رسم القلب المدمجة مع الجهاز (ECG)
5-اختبار خرج منظم ضربات القلب الملحق بالجهاز
*ý**وحدة رسم القلب*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات وحدة رسم القلب باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1-سرعة الإشارة (Signal Speed)
2-مقدار الاشارة (Signal Amplitude)
3-اختبار معدل الدقات للقلب (Heart Rate)
4-أختبار الاشارات الغير طبيعية (Arrhythmias)
5-أختبار معدل التنفس (Respiration Rate)
6-أختبار انواع الانذار (Alarms)
*ý**وحدة قياس معدل تشبع الاكسجين فى الدم **(SPO2)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات وحدة قياس معدل تشبع الاكسجين باستخدام الأجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار
1- معدل التشبع (SPO2) 2-معدل دقات القلب (Heart Rate)
3-الإشارات الغير طبيعية (Arrhythmias) 4-اختبار أنواع الإنذار( (Alarms
5- اختبار الكابل و البروب
*ý**وحدة قياس ضغط الدم الخارجى **(NIBP)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات وحدة قياس ضغط الدم الخارجى باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار 
1-محاكاة الضغوط المختلفة (Systolic& Diastolic Pressure)
2-معدل تغير ضربات القلب (Heart Rate) 3- محاكاة ضغط الدم (Static &Dynamic Pressure)
4- اختبار أنواع الإنذار( (Alarms 
*·**أجهزة اختبار الحضانات **(Incubator Tester)*
يتم معايرة جميع بارامترات أجهزة أختبار الحضانات باستخدام الاجهزة العيارية الخاصة بها حيث يتم اختبار:
1- اختبار درجة الحرارة (Temperature) 2- اختبار نسب الغازات (Gas Percentage) 
3- اختبار درجة الرطوبة (Humidity)4- اختبار نسبة الصوت (Sound level)

*·**أجهزة اختبار العلاج الضوئى للأطفال المبتسرين **(Phototherapy Radio Meter)*

و بوجه عام المعايرة تتم علي مستويين :
1. القياس (للتأكد من دقة الخرج او صحة القراءة)
2. الضبط (في حالة الانحراف الطفيف)

اما الاصلاح فيعتبر خطوة منفصله

كما ان الاجهزة التي تقوم باختبار الاجهزة الطبية يجب ان تكون هي ايضا تمت معايرتها بأجهزة معتمدة و موثقة تحقق التبعية لـ NIST(National Institute of Standard and Technology) و هي الجهة المعتمدة عالميا للمعايرة سواء الطبيه او غير الطبيه.

تسمي خطوة معايرة الاجهزة الطبية Level "C" calibration (field calibration) و تتم طبقا لخطوات و اجراءات الايزو 17025(و هو معني بمعامل القياس بوجة عام) او حسب توصيات منظمة ECRI و التي تحدد خطوات و اجراءات معينة لكل جهاز طبي
معايرة الاجهزة الاتي يتم القياس بها Level "B" calibration (Referral calibration) 

و الاجهزة الطبيه يجب ان يتم تصنيعها لتكون متوافقة مع اسس الجودة و التي تحددها منظمة IEC و هي تنقسم للعديد من الاجزاء منها توصيات عامة و منها توصيات محددة متخصصه لاجهزة محدده

ارجو ان تكون هذه الفكره المبسطة كافيه لاخذ فكره عن الموضوع و فيما يلي بعض الكلمات التي من الممكن ان تستخدمها للبحث عن مزيد من المعلومات:
IEC 60601-1
ECRI
ISO 17025
NIST
www.flukebiomedical.com (أكبر و افضل مصنع لاجهزة المعايرة الطبيه علي مستوي العالم حيث قامت بضم الشركات الكبري في مجال معايرة الاجهزة الطبية(​


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

وانا الصراحة بعرف جهاز للمعايرة الMRI ويسمى الفانتوم phantom
وهو عبارة عن علبة بلاستيكية تحتوي على سائل معين وبها عدة ثقوب(لكن لا يخرج السائل منها)
وتستخدم للكشف عن دقة الجهاز.
طبعا هنالك قياسات معيارية يجب ان تتوافق معها القيم الناتجة.
يمكنك استخدام كلمة فانتوم للبحث عنه.
وشكرااا


----------



## glucose (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يخليلنا يا كون يا رب
والله ما قصرتو وكفيتو ووفيتو
شكراً كتير كتير كتير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (26 أبريل 2008)

الphantoms تستخدم بكثرة كأداه لمراقبة الجودة في اجهزة التصوير بوجه عام سواء X-Ray, Ultrasound, CT, or MRI و الهدف منها ايجاد جسم ثابت الابعاد و النسب لكي يتم قياس كفاءة قراءات الجهاز.
علي سبيل المثال الـMRI phantom يكون به عدد من الاشكال المتدرجة الطول و ذات ابعاد معروفة و يتم تصويرها بالجهاز فاذا ظهرت الصورة بنفس الابعاد المعروفه يتم التأكد من كفاءة عمل الجهاز.
و لعملية المعايرة خطوات ادارية وورقية كثيرة فقسم الاشعة علي سبيل المثال يتم تصوير هذه الفانتوم كل مده محدده و يتم تسجيل بيانات القياسات في نماذج معده لذلك و بهذا يتوفر رسم بياني بكفاءة اداء الجهاز


----------



## glucose (26 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## عـبدالله العنزي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال ان شالله طيبين 
أخوي عبدالرحمن الطحان ممكن مصدر معايره الاجهزه بالانقليزي اذا متوفره عندك
الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (19 ديسمبر 2009)

و عليكم السلام اخي عبدالله
معذره ... لم افهم ما تريد تحديدا هل ترغب في مصدر المعلومات التي كتبتها باللغه الانجليزية؟
ان كان كذلك فهذا الكلام غير منقول و انما مكتوب بناءا علي الخبرة في المجال


----------



## هاشم عبدالله أحمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج بحث عن تطويرحساسات حاضنة الاطفال الخدج في اسرع وقت؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## saeedax (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريج قسم هندسه طبيه وحابب اخذ دورات في المعايره ارجو المساعده للي يعرف معهد او شركه ياريت يفيدني 
وشكرا


----------

